# Siemens Logo, aber welche



## cracker111 (25 August 2008)

Hallo Freunde bin seit ebend erst anngemeledt. ich würde mir gerne demnächst eine Logo kaufen.
Ich möchte damit Meine Elektroinstallation im Haus Realisieren

Ich hab noch nicht so viel ahnung von SPS Steuerungen und Co. darum frage ich hier nach

Es gibt unterschiede in den 24V und 230 V Logos. welche wäre besser , Praktischer?

Was kann sie?

Dann brauche ich wohl noch zusatzmodule denn mit den Paar eingängen geht wohl nicht viel !

ich habe vor wie gesagt alles damit zu steuern Beleuchtung Innen/Aussen.
Beleuchtung Dimmen. Jalousie Steuerung. evtl noch eine Alarmanlage.
evtl. Elektronische Eingangskontrolle,heizung . Dann Automatisches Bewässerungssystem mit Temperatur Kontrolle und Lüfteransteuerung für Temp. Senkung.

Ist sowas alles möglich mit so einer Kleinen Steuerung? oder doch lieber eine größere ?!

Bitte KLärt mich auf?

Ich hab mla gehört ich müsste dann alles zur Logo Legen, Jeder Lampenkreis, jeder schalter, jeder Sensor, Richtig ?


über ein paar Tips würde ich mich freuen

Grüße aus Gelsenkirchen

Sebastian


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 August 2008)

hallo,
warum nicht das funksystem von der elv? damit kannst du auch alles vom pc her steuern, mit der logo geht das nicht, und da du keinerlei erfahrung mit den kisten hast wäre das wohl besser und einfacher.


----------



## vierlagig (26 August 2008)

oder LCN ... da du dich sowieso in etwas einarbeiten mußt ... arbeitet im regelfall über die vorhandenen leitungen


----------



## Nachbar (26 August 2008)

Für dein gesamtes Projekt reicht eine Logo nicht.

Heizungssteuerung brauchts schon mal das PT100 Modul zur Temp-Erfassung.
Ebenso bei deiner Bewässerung/Belüftung.

Da kommen mal schnell mehrere Eu's zusammen (Komplettausbau akt. Logo 0BA6 um die 900.-).
Eine Logo wird nicht reichen, z.B. meine Heizungssteuerung hat bisher ca. 500.- verschlungen.

Ja, wenn man alles Zentral steuern möchte, muß man zu der Stelle auch alle Leitung ziehen... oder Funk.
Von ELV gibt es ein Funksystem, was in die Verteilung eingebaut werden kann.


----------



## cracker111 (26 August 2008)

Also Leitung ziehen wäre kein Problem ist nen altes Zechenhaus was komplett Renoviert wird bzw Modernisiert werden soll.


----------



## Nachbar (26 August 2008)

Dann würde ich schon eher etwas einsetzen, wo man auch alles über PC steuern kann.
Schau mal


----------



## august123 (26 August 2008)

warum will jeder sein Haus mit dem PC steuern... und im nächsten Moment schimpft er über die Instabilität von seinem System 

EIB oder das LCN soll auch gut sein. Ein Bus muss her, zentrale Steuerung mit dem Verdrahtungsaufwand würde ich mir nicht antun. Logo hat soviele Anwendungsmöglichkeiten aber zum Häuser automatisieren taugt sie nicht.


----------



## Manfred Stangl (26 August 2008)

Ich denke mal, mit PC is Schrott weil zu anfällig!
Mit einer SPS - egal welche - naja ist zentrale Logik. Ich denke für diese Anwendung nix gut.
Logo, sehr wahrscheinlich, zu klein ausser für ein Garagentor oder so.
Bei ner SPS muss man von jedem Sensor zur SPS und von der SPS zum Aktor, das ist doch aufwändig! Jede Änderung bringt Verkabelung. Aber günstiger als EIB. Der Vorteil ist doch die dezentrale Logik wegen der Störungsanfälligkeit und die Flexibilität!

Bitte korrigiert mich falls ich falsch liege, aber so hab ich´s mal gelernt.

Hab was von einem System gehört, wo man nur einen Leiter zusätzlich braucht, Bezugspotenzial der Strg ist der N (hab vergessen von wem das ist)


----------



## vierlagig (26 August 2008)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> Hab was von einem System gehört, wo man nur einen Leiter zusätzlich braucht, Bezugspotenzial der Strg ist der N (hab vergessen von wem das ist)



*LCN* 



> Verlegt wird ein Standard-NYM Kabel mit einer zusätzlichen Ader, z.B.    4x1,5mm². Ein extra Leitungsnetz    ist für den LCN-Bus nicht erforderlich. Die Datenader wird als Netzader    behandelt und darf deshalb nach VDE mit der 230V Installation gemeinsam geführt    werden.
> Die LCN-Module benötigen keine zusätzlichen Netzteile. Sie werden    direkt an das verlegte Unterputzkabel angeschlossen.


----------



## zotos (26 August 2008)

Wenn eine SPS dann eine Wago 750-841 (vorallem wegen dem Webserver und dem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis).

Sonst eben ein Bussystem LCN oder KNX


----------



## Nachbar (26 August 2008)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> Logo, sehr wahrscheinlich, zu klein ausser für ein Garagentor oder so.



Naja, die Logo kann schon etwas mehr als nur nen Garagentor oder die Bewässerung des Rasens........
Gut, nen ganzes Haus würd ich auch nicht damit, weil ich würd dann gern nen Touch-Display haben wollen.

Was die Anfälligkeit vom PC angeht, die Server bei uns an der Arbeit stürzen sehr selten ab.
Warum sollte es ein ähnliches System zu Hause machen?


ELV hat aber auch noch das neue Funksystem im Angebot: HomeMatic


----------



## vierlagig (26 August 2008)

Nachbar schrieb:


> Was die Anfälligkeit vom PC angeht, die Server bei uns an der Arbeit stürzen sehr selten ab.
> Warum sollte es ein ähnliches System zu Hause machen?



hier sollte auf jeden fall eine nusten-kotzen-abwägung her ... son server ist kein PC!

die logo! kann sicher mehr, mann kann sie ja auch kaskadieren, jede logo ein netzwerk 

aber der verdrahtungsaufwand wäre mir zu heftigst


----------



## cracker111 (26 August 2008)

also wie gesagt möcht demnächst mein Haus Renovieren bzw erstrenoviren und bräuchte was vernümpftiges. was einfach zu Programmen ist und Kabelgebunden. Funk taucht im allgemeinen eh nicht viel davon halte ich nichts, natürlich soll auch ein Touchpanel in die Wand. Ich hab sowas bei B+J gesehen also eine EIB Sache !


----------



## GLT (27 August 2008)

Ich würd in deinem Fall für EIB/KNX plädieren


volle Integration des Flächenschaltprogrammes
spezialisierte Komponenten für jeweilige Aufgabe verfügbar
zigfache Unterstützungsmöglichkeiten durch Eibuser, falls doch Probleme auftreten
beliebige Hersteller miteinander kombinierbar
dezentrale "Intelligenz"
einfache Programmierung
Für den vollen Programmierwahn/Spieltrieb gibt es noch den HomeServer von Gira - das Ding hat schon viele süchtig gemacht

LOGO!s können in EIB/KNX integriert/vernetzt werden und für grössere Aufgaben gäbe es noch die Möglichkeiten WAGO/Beckhoff mit ins Boot zu nehmen.

Die Funklösungen hierzu (z.B. Gamma Wave) funktionieren prächtig, allerdings sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben, dass die kabelgebundene Topologie wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten bietet.


----------



## cracker111 (27 August 2008)

also wenn das so ist werde ich wohl auch ZU EIB Plädieren.

Ich hab da Dieses EIB KNX von Busch Jäger im Auge. hat  da schon jemand erfahrung mit ? und wenn dann Natürlich mit Comfor Panel


----------



## GLT (27 August 2008)

cracker111 schrieb:


> Ich hab da Dieses EIB KNX von Busch Jäger im Auge.


Es gibt KEIN EIB/KNX von BuschJaeger, genausowenig wie es eins von Siemens gibt - es gibt EIB/KNX und Geräte werden u.a. von BJ, Siemens, Gira, Merten, Jung,.... hergestellt; diese sind *ab Busklemme* miteinander frei kombinierbar.

Persönlich würd ich das Controlpanel gegen nen HomeServer tauschen und dann per WLAN mittels iPhone oder eeePC&Co bedienen.


----------



## Spartiaten (22 September 2010)

*Welches SPS*

Hallo habe auch noch ne Frage zu SPS. Ist es möglich an SPS mit 12V Speisung am eingang I eine Spannung von 230V anzulegen? Ist die 12V einfach für den Betreib für das Gerät?
Um eine Dimmung an FL Lampen vorzunehmen reichen Analoge Ausgänge oder brauchts da ein zusatz Modul wie für Temperatur messen PT100? Giebts den PT100 auch als 230V Variante?


----------

